# TB500 only reduces inflammation or repairs too?



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

4-5 months ago I was diagnosed with a supraspinatus tendonitis after shoulder pressing with bad technique. the exercises my physio prescribed me gave back a lot of range but the pain and inflammation/irritation/clicking just wouldn't go away!

anyway I was looking to go on TB500 but others recommend me mgf or igf-1 lr3.

what do you guys say? and if i take mgf/igf would i have to inject directly into the supraspinatus? because that would be some task!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

@jon-kent @DiggyV @Pscarb Should all be able to help you out on this one I think


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> @jon-kent @DiggyV @Pscarb Should all be able to help you out on this one I think


thanks mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

kadafee said:


> thanks mate


I dont really know fcuk all about it mate compared to the other guys, but im using it on my dog at the mo to help with his knee's and its more than doubled his healing time from surgery (same surgery, 1 time normal the other with TB500).


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

A quick google says

Endothelial (blood vessels) cell differentiation

Angiogenesis (growth of new blood cells from pre-existing vessels) in dermal tissues

Keratinocyte migration

*Collagen deposition*; and

Decreases inflammation.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

xpower said:


> A quick google says
> 
> Endothelial (blood vessels) cell differentiation
> 
> ...


I've researched it quiet a bit but reading peoples logs quiet a few people claim it only reduced inflammation.

If only it wasn't that expensive i'd have bought a batch already :death:


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> I dont really know fcuk all about it mate compared to the other guys, but im using it on my dog at the mo to help with his knee's and its more than doubled his healing time from surgery (same surgery, 1 time normal the other with TB500).


Dog Dog or 'Dog'?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

kadafee said:


> Dog Dog or 'Dog'?


Haha my actual real dog mate


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Pscarb is the authority on this, from a practical usage side of things. I haven't used it, but have researched it, and it is both anti inflammatory and a healer. I know PS went from not being able to shoulder press even an oly bar to 100Kg in a week using it. It's quite a specific protocol for this, and is not cheap, but seems to bear fruit, and then once in itial protocol has passed, it a single monthly shot.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Is TB500 a banned substance or else something which can be bought freely?

I'm asking because my girlfriend has a problem with her shoulder. She was diagnosed with a borsitis in the shoulder. She was prescribed cortisone (which did nothing) and unfortunately as time has passed the pain hasn't really gone away. She finally went to see a specialist the other day who said that the problem is possibly not the borsitis in the shoulder but an old injury (following a car accident many years ago) which affected her neck.

Any way of knowing if TB500 would help in her case?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Mostly a strong anti inflamm from what I know


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Is TB500 a banned substance or else something which can be bought freely?
> 
> I'm asking because my girlfriend has a problem with her shoulder. She was diagnosed with a borsitis in the shoulder. She was prescribed cortisone (which did nothing) and unfortunately as time has passed the pain hasn't really gone away. She finally went to see a specialist the other day who said that the problem is possibly not the borsitis in the shoulder but an old injury (following a car accident many years ago) which affected her neck.
> 
> Any way of knowing if TB500 would help in her case?


I'm pretty sure it's in the same class as peptides and can be purchased from those sites. I wish I knew about it when I had my ankle injury, I took HGH instead and don't believe it helped in any way. I imagine TB500 is cheaper (at least I hope!).


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

TB500, has a very quick pain killing effect but goes on to repair tissue too, there are tests on people with damaged hearts that took tb500 and it repaired the heart, its used widely on horses too.

i had some shoulder issues that where taking for ever to heal and limited ROM, i know have full ROM, very little pain if at all and shoulder pressing 90kg with no real problems, mostly down to the TB500 i feel


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

NSGym said:


> TB500, has a very quick pain killing effect but goes on to repair tissue too, there are tests on people with damaged hearts that took tb500 and it repaired the heart, its used widely on horses too.
> 
> i had some shoulder issues that where taking for ever to heal and limited ROM, i know have full ROM, very little pain if at all and shoulder pressing 90kg with no real problems, mostly down to the TB500 i feel


Do you need to do local site injections? Please do explain.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TB500 (proper name Thymosin Beta 4) reduces inflammation to a huge degree which in turn will help injury recovery as inflammation is a big brick wall to injury recovery.....

it does nothing more than this guys don't be fooled that it is some great new peptide for muscle growth, but what it does do has huge benefit to muscle growth in the big picture.......


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> TB500 (proper name Thymosin Beta 4) reduces inflammation to a huge degree which in turn will help injury recovery as inflammation is a big brick wall to injury recovery.....
> 
> it does nothing more than this guys don't be fooled that it is some great new peptide for muscle growth, but what it does do has huge benefit to muscle growth in the big picture.......


Do you need to do site injections? This is an interesting topic BTW. Couldn't you write us up a sticky please Paul?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Do you need to do site injections? This is an interesting topic BTW. Couldn't you write us up a sticky please Paul?


The things i read said there wasnt really a difference between site injections or just normal stomach subQ shots


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> The things i read said there wasnt really a difference between site injections or just normal stomach subQ shots


OK, thanks for heads-up.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bull Terrier said:


> Do you need to do site injections? This is an interesting topic BTW. Couldn't you write us up a sticky please Paul?


no need at all buddy, if i had the time i would mate


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Do you need to do local site injections? Please do explain.


when i used it predominantly for the shoulder issue i jabbed in to my delt, but as it eased i started doing it sub Q at the same time as other bits . My mate used it to ease the pain in his back and jabbed sub Q in his back close to the injury

not sure if either makes a difference really

.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> TB500 (proper name Thymosin Beta 4) reduces inflammation to a huge degree which in turn will help injury recovery as inflammation is a big brick wall to injury recovery.....
> 
> it does nothing more than this guys don't be fooled that it is some great new peptide for muscle growth, but what it does do has huge benefit to muscle growth in the big picture.......


Kinda disappointed I spent all that money on strong anti inflammation shots.

Anyway in your experience what peptide would you say is the best for tendon healing?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TB500 is very good lowering inflammation is a huge part of injury recovery you certainly have not wasted money....

a solid GHRP/GHRH peptide protocol combined with pMGF will certainly help


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> TB500 is very good lowering inflammation is a huge part of injury recovery you certainly have not wasted money....
> 
> a solid GHRP/GHRH peptide protocol combined with pMGF will certainly help


I was originally looking to go on IGF Lr3 and MGF but they need to be site injected. my problem is in the supraspinatus which is very hard to inject into directly as it is under a bone! Can they be injected in the general vicinity or does it have to be direct?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kadafee said:


> I was originally looking to go on IGF Lr3 and MGF but they need to be site injected. my problem is in the supraspinatus which is very hard to inject into directly as it is under a bone! Can they be injected in the general vicinity or does it have to be direct?


Who said they need to be site injected?


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Who said they need to be site injected?


thats the general consensus i got reading the boards.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kadafee said:


> thats the general consensus i got reading the boards.


both IGF-1 and pMGF are systematic meaning they will go into the blood stream and go around the body they will not hold in that one muscle unless your injection technique is designed to do that......by this i mean there is a method where you would micro inject pMGF that has given good results (i did it at the beginning of the year) it requires high doses but it would go like this....

total dose 2000mcg pMGF PWO split over 4 muscles (left delt/chest, Right delt/chest) so 500mcg per muscle in total but split into 10 insulin pins so jabbing 50mcg ten times in one muscle group......this has been shown to give site growth so would in turn give specific site injury repair as well...


----------

